# NEED HELP! Burnt hole under hood!



## newrogue (Jul 11, 2011)

Need advice!

I just bought a new 2011 Nissan Rogue. We happened to pop the hood today and there was a cloth-like covering on the inner top of the hood. Well, My engine burnt a hole right through it. Now all the green stuffing that was inside is now all over the engine. 

Were they supposed to take this out?

What to do??????? I don't want anything to catch on fire, I'm lucky it hasn't yet. 

Here are pictures:

Pictures by newrogue - Photobucket


Pictures by newrogue - Photobucket


PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Take it back to the dealer immediately. I'm not sure what material the liner is made of but if it's asbestos, then that's not good for your health. That is supposed to protect your hood from heat and also provide some sound deadening qualities. Also find out why it burnt or collapsed like that so quickly. Whatever the reason, have them fix it pronto!! (under warranty of course).


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

it is a hood insulator, and no, it is not made from asbestos.. I have never seen one burn like that! yes, take it in to the (Nissan) Service Dept and have it replaced and to find out why it burned in the first place.


----------

